#ubuntu-us-fl 2010-11-22
<bfri> i have a sony vaio and am using jaunty i cant get my mic to work any suggestions
<bfri>  i have a sony vaio and am using jaunty i cant get my mic to work any suggestions
<zoopster> bfri: jaunty, huh. There were a few problems with pulseaudio in jaunty. My suggestion would be to update.
<bfri> to what
<bfri> i have found that if i use a system other than jaunty i cant use my broadband internet usb
<bfri> at least in 9.10
<zoopster> bfri: other than that (and it's a poor suggestion, sorry) you'll need to fiddle with the settings in the sound preferences
<bfri> did that
<zoopster> really?
<bfri> even alsamixer
<bfri> yup
<zoopster> what about 10.04?
<zoopster> I cannot imagine dropping support for a device
<bfri> is that stable
<bfri> ?
<bfri> yet
<zoopster> oh yes...10.04 is a LTS release 
<zoopster> and if you dare...maverick is likely more solid
<dantalizing> easy enough to test with live CDs .. keep your 9.10 and just boot off the cd to test
<bfri> what do you mean if i dare?
<zoopster> just use a livecd or liveusb to test it out and see if it makes a difference
<zoopster> heh
<dantalizing> morning all
 * dantalizing quits lurking
<bfri> sounds good
<bfri> ill try the 10.04
<zoopster> well...the point releases after a LTS are usually full of new packages that are not usually tested well together
<zoopster> maverick is pretty solid
<itnet7> guten morgen!
<zoopster> bon jour
<dantalizing> fail! qimo4kids.com is blocked by the uf proxy
<dantalizing> wth?
<itnet7> zoopster: 2.2 billion
<dantalizing> quit posting inappropriate content on qimo4kids.com mhall119 
<itnet7> Wow!
<itnet7> dantalizing: lol
<zoopster> yea, not as wow as you think though
<zoopster> some IP is going to a MS organized patent troll
<itnet7> I am sure
<itnet7> I don't like it
<zoopster> and 800m is cash in the bank
<zoopster> so the shareholders are not really getting a good deal, but any deal is better than nothing I guess
<itnet7> I don't really care for Novell in the enterprise anymore
<itnet7> they could have been soooooo much better
<itnet7> they had a golden opportunity at one point
<dantalizing> they were always creepy anway ... brainshare ... what the hell is that some zombiefest???
<zoopster> with Elliott being the largest shareholder...the shareholders are screwed and the management reaps the rewards
<itnet7> dantalizing: ROFL
<zoopster> dantalizing:  you never went?
<zoopster> think mind-meld
<dantalizing> zoopster: gnever
<itnet7> I like dantalizing analogy
<itnet7> The first one I went to in 06 was cool
<zoopster> spock zapping your brain and trying to convert you
<dantalizing> why not call it vulcanshare?  or planetvulcan
<itnet7> well
<itnet7> zoopsters is good too
<dantalizing> brainshare = zombie death fight
<dantalizing> i think qimo would *really* take off if there were some igloos on the site
<dantalizing> i think people are concerned that the qimo guy doesnt have a place to live
<itnet7> zoopster: are you speaking at the Hamfest?
<zoopster> the one in Palmetto?
<zoopster> no
<itnet7> Are you going to it?
<zoopster> yes
<zoopster> I wanted to go to the one in melborne a few weeks back, but couldn't
<itnet7> I might try and go, seems like it might be fun
<itnet7> I have been Geocaching a lot lately
<zoopster> I have a extra ticket if you want it
<zoopster> the GF is going to watch the kids for me
<itnet7> +1
<itnet7> That is December 4th right?
<itnet7> I will doublecheck and make sure I can break away, and I'll let you know!
<itnet7> dantalizing: you're heading out on Wednesday no?
<dantalizing> you are correct itnet7 
<itnet7> Hannya and I hope you guys have a great time!
<dantalizing> so do smita and i
<dantalizing> ;)
<dantalizing> thanks
<itnet7> dantalizing: ever geocached?
<dantalizing> sadly, its gonna be a busy trip ... more days with things to do than free days :(
<dantalizing> itnet7: gnope
<itnet7> Wow!
<itnet7> When you get back, we'll have to go some time!
<dantalizing> +1
<dantalizing> or zoopster can fly by and pick me up on the way to melborne
<itnet7> :-)
<zoopster> not headed to melborne dantalizing!!!
<zoopster> read the scrollback silly man
<zoopster> itnet7:  4 and 5 Dec yes...I'm going sat 4 Dec
<dantalizing> zoopster: i just mean anytime ... not the hamfest
<zoopster> ah
<zoopster> ok deal
<dantalizing> i'll be gone then anyway
<zoopster> up for that!
<itnet7> dantalizing: We can geocache by your house! and in Tampa too!
<zoopster> mid-Dec we need to plan it
<dantalizing> is there an app for that?
<itnet7> yes
<itnet7> c:geo
<zoopster> I can fly into GNV and then book down to MLB or vice-versa
<itnet7> is the best free one
<dantalizing> btw webos developement rocks... that is all
<itnet7> dantalizing: are you being sincere?
<dantalizing> itnet7: about webos?
<itnet7> yeah
<dantalizing> yeah i love it
<itnet7> I do like their emulator and sdk
<dantalizing> i havent done much
<dantalizing> but what i've seen totally rocks
<dantalizing> hardware feature support is weak ... but for general apps, it makes me happy
<itnet7> dantalizing: you will need to getyourself a free geocaching.com account to plug in to the app
<itnet7> dantalizing: sweet!
<dantalizing> versus java/harmony
 * dantalizing goes to geocaching.com
<itnet7> The free account is good enough
<itnet7> but if you really like it, you can update and you will have access to some pretty cool features, and member-only caches
<dantalizing> whats your username so i can put it in the referred by
<dantalizing> ?
<itnet7> itnet7
<dantalizing> shocker
<itnet7> I might changed it in the future
<itnet7> but for now
<itnet7> Most people are using names that are team oriented
<itnet7> like my friends use Palmetto Pirates
<itnet7> So I was thinking of doing something similar with my account
<itnet7> Hannya and Bree both love to geocache
<dantalizing> i'm gonna hide an ubuntu cd in india
<itnet7> Nice!
<itnet7> bbiab
<reya276> afternoon everyone
<mhall119> dantalizing: random
<mhall119> UF probably blocked it because they think "eskimo" is a derogatory name
<mhall119> liberal PC hippies
<dantalizing> woot
<dantalizing> the campus taxi is a volkswagen van with 'next stop Haight-Ashbury' on the side
<maxolasersquad> dantalizing: What year?
<dantalizing> maxolasersquad: 1972
<dantalizing> and i was just kidding
<dantalizing> mhall119: what did you do to the high speed rail?
<maxolasersquad> Yeah, I realized that almost immediately after posting. :)
<dantalizing> i totally get the tampa to orlando thing, but why stop in lakeland??
<dantalizing> wth?
<dantalizing> http://www.floridahighspeedrail.org/#connections
<mhall119> dantalizing: what did I do?
<mhall119> oh, lakeland
<mhall119> because it'll be going right through lakeland anyway
<mhall119> and lots of people from Lakeland commute to Tampa and Orlando, they'll be the train's regular customers
<dantalizing> lies
<mhall119> jealous?
<maxolasersquad> If could make it all the way to Tampa by just driving to Lakeland, that would be awesome!
<mhall119> eventually you'd just have to drive to Jacksonville
<maxolasersquad> That will be cool.  I meant just drive to Orlando, but with the turnpike and all, it may not be that much faster.
<itnet7> zoopster: pm?
<mhall119> maxolasersquad: yea well, that's what happens when you live so far from civilization
<itnet7> dantalizing: I wish that you knew more about geocaching, I would give this geocoin so you could place it in a cache in India (if you had the time of course!)
<maxolasersquad> mhall119: Civilization is for yuppies.
<dantalizing> itnet7: whats a geocoin?
<itnet7> It's one of the trackable items. I just found one in a cache during lunch
<itnet7> This one is about the size of a Susan B. Anthony dollar, but bronze like a penny. 
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: o/
<itnet7> hey there RoAkSoAx !
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: how's it going man?
<itnet7> RoAkSoAx: good, and you??
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: I'm pretty good. lil bit tired, and cathcing up with school... 
<RoAkSoAx> other than that, pretty good
<RoAkSoAx> any news around here?
<itnet7> RoAkSoAx: not really, Holidays coming up and all :-)
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: yeah!! For me hollidays are gonna be full of work :(
<itnet7> Wow!
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: yeah have a whole bunch of papers to write for next week and finish with my course projects :S :/
<itnet7> busy busy busy!
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: yeah have a whole bunch of papers to write for next week and finish with my course projects :S :/
<RoAkSoAx> lol
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: indeed... it sucks but there's nothing to do about it./.. what are your plans for the holidays
<itnet7> Well for TurkeyDay, We're going to my brothers house to spend time with my family. 
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: that's nice
<itnet7> too bad we don't live closer ;-)
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: yeah!! but to tell you the truth we (in Peru) don't actually celebrate thansk giving :). We have the turkey thing in Christmas eve!
<zoopster> itnet7: pm away
<Spreadsheet> There's 3000 seeds on this Ubuntu ISO
<Spreadsheet> shit
<Spreadsheet> I should be getting the IGM
<Spreadsheet> IMG
<Spreadsheet> Hmm they don't have it
<zoopster> itnet7: stepping out...be back later...feel free to pm when you get back
#ubuntu-us-fl 2010-11-23
<greiser> hi
<tiemonster> mhall119: are you around?
<Biana> An open proxy has been found on your host. Please disconnect from the network before you are forcefully removed. Join #freenode for more information.
<greiser> abnormally quiet...
<ebouza> Good afternoon fellow Ubunters!!!!
<maxolasersquad> Not sure what to make of this, apparently Microsoft just donated its ariel imagery to OpenStreetMaps.
<maxolasersquad> http://blog.stevecoast.com/im-working-at-microsoft-and-were-donating-ima
<maxolasersquad> s/ariel/aerial
<dorgan> mhall119: ping
<itnet7> hey there ebouza !
<itnet7> maxolasersquad: I don't know whether to be happy or sad!
<mhall119> dorgan: pong
<dorgan> mhall119: did you order ExtJS in Action?
<jamalta> (re microsoft's map donation) that's rather unexpected
<mhall119> dorgan: nope
<dorgan> mhall119: i would highly recommend it
<mhall119> is it 3.x?
<dorgan> yes
<dorgan> and the next version will be 4.0
<mhall119> is there any real point in buying a book for 3.x when 4.0 is coming soon?
<dorgan> are you planning on upgrading all of your code as soon as 4.0 comes out?  Also there will be a compatibility layer so you can still do the things that change in the Ext 3.0 way
<mhall119> that I don't know
<mhall119> I'll pass the book recommendation along to my boss and see if he'll buy it
#ubuntu-us-fl 2010-11-24
<DammitJim> morning
<maxolasersquad> Good morning!
<DammitJim> hey do you guys know what phones w/o being rooted can do wifi tethering?
<DammitJim> I know my N1 can, but that's it
<maxolasersquad> DammitJim: There's a pretty big difference from carrier sanctioned wireless tethering, and rooted tethering.
<maxolasersquad> The later is free and without restrictions.
<DammitJim> I understand
<maxolasersquad> The Droid Incredible can tether without root.
<DammitJim> so, the answer is... no  to phones w/o being rooted that can do wifi tethering, correct?
<DammitJim> oh ok, let me check
<DammitJim> I need to buy a couple of phones that do tethering out of the box... I'm not messing with rooting
<maxolasersquad> I think, most all the phones running Android Froyo can tether.
<maxolasersquad> DammitJim: Have you tried rooting a phone yet?  On my Incredible it was dead simple.  No futzing about at all.
 * DammitJim searches for phones that come with froyo
<DammitJim> I have, but these will be company phones
<DammitJim> I'm not getting into that mess
<maxolasersquad> Gotcha.  That makes sense.
<DammitJim> LOL
<DammitJim> but like I bought 3 N1's and we are good with those
<maxolasersquad> The Moto Droid can tether as well.
<DammitJim> droid... not droid x?
<DammitJim> I got the droid x and can't find it
<maxolasersquad> That's through Sprint?
<maxolasersquad> Oh, Verizon, right?
<maxolasersquad> Should be an app called 3G Mobil Hotspot with Verizon.
<DammitJim> I guess you have to pay for that
<maxolasersquad> No idea.  It was just there when I upgraded to Froyo.
<DammitJim> do you guys know where to look up wifi statistics in linux?
<maxolasersquad> man iwconfig
<maxolasersquad> I believe that has statistics.
<maxolasersquad> Yeah, look under the DISPLAY section of the man.
<DammitJim> hhhmmmmm
<DammitJim> I'm looking for crc errors and such
<maxolasersquad> If you look at the bottom of the man page, there are other wireless application, such as iwspy, that may get you the information you seek.
<DammitJim> thanks
<DammitJim> dantalizing, did you get boxee on yoru android?
<ebouza> Good morning Michelle
<dorgan> is there a way to upgrade a specific package without installing all of the other available upgrades?
<dorgan> ahh i figured it out
<maxolasersquad> Anyone have any ideas why \b would not bring up my buffers in vi?
<jamalta> maxolasersquad: is that a custom binding?
<jamalta> if you're using <leader> do :echo mapleader to make sure it is \
<maxolasersquad> I'm not that good with vi, but my coworker who is pretty good at it says that \b should open the buffer.
<maxolasersquad> E121: Undefined variable: mapleader
<maxolasersquad> E15: Invalid expression: mapleader
<jamalta> Wait, are you using vi or vim?
<jamalta> I don't even know if vi has a leader
<maxolasersquad> vi
<maxolasersquad> Doesn't vi, in ubuntu, run vim?
<jamalta> maxolasersquad: not unless you install vim
<jamalta> by default it comes with just vi because it is much smaller.. 
<jamalta> in any case, you could bind \b to open buffers
<jamalta> you would do map \b [command]<CR>
<maxolasersquad> Well, I'm running vi from the CLI, and it comes up as vim.
<jamalta> I think the leader defaults to \ when not set
<jamalta> So you'll have to map the command for buffers to open
<jamalta> you can do map <leader>b :buffers<CR>
<jamalta> in your .vimrc
<maxolasersquad> Happy Thanksgiving all
#ubuntu-us-fl 2010-11-26
<bfri> anyone good with networking?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2010-11-27
<govatent_> cookies
<Spreadsheet_> Hello
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-11-21
<maxolase1squad> zoopster: Have you seen this game? http://www.savage2.com/en/main.php
<itnet7> maxolase1squad: I love that game
<zoopster> maxolase1squad: yes...they are on my list, but haven't responded to me yet...need to revisit again
<maxolase1squad> Seems to good of a game to not be in the Software Center.
<maxolase1squad> s/to/too
<itnet7> I really enjoyed playing it, hopefully they'll respond
<bluebomber> I think the Software Center should integrate with the Indie Bundles (Humble Indie Bundle, Indie Royale) somehow. Maybe put up a huge promotional banner when they're happening.
<maxolase1squad> bluebomber: At UDS there was talk about the ability to have similar integration.  e.g. buying Oil Rush in SC would generate you a key that could be used with the Oil Rush downloaded from their website, and also the ability to use keys purchased from the vendor on the software downloaded from SC.
<bluebomber> Neat. Let it be so.
<bluebomber> Is SC flexible enough to allow pay-what-you-want in addition to gratis/non-gratis pricing structures?
<maxolase1squad> No, but that was also discussed.
<maxolase1squad> Free software games are already shipable in SC, but not with a pay-what-you like scheme.
<bluebomber> Hmmm. Well at least the devs have some well-cut-out work in front of them.
<bluebomber> Later!
<LiveFromApple> Hello
<LiveFromApple> It's gova
<LiveFromApple> itnet7: ping
<LiveFromApple> My phone is low on battery so I can't really text. If anything Ill contact you when I get home later. unless its urgent 
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-11-22
<govatent> hey guys
<govatent> oh wait, its not tuesday. i thought today was our meeting. 
<govatent> I just got my new laptop. 
<govatent> Currently running xchat in osx. going to the cafe soon to have a mini install fest with the owners
<svwilliams> govatent, is it a new mac?
<govatent> yea
<govatent> I was going to go for a thinkpad but i love the gpu used in the new macbook pros
<govatent> plus i got a very very nice discount. 
<svwilliams> nice! we were given ones at work ... I haven't had time to put ubuntu on it except as a VM ... just not the same
<govatent> I plan on running it native asap. just have a lot to do tonight 
<govatent> although osx is quite nice. :P still not ubuntu 
<svwilliams> thats my issue with it
<svwilliams> it feels like linux 
<svwilliams> until you run into the not linux parts and you are like SHOOT its a mac
<govatent> I got the 15" 2.2 I7 with 4 GB and the amd gpu with 512 mb of gddr5
<svwilliams> nice
<govatent> I just can't wait to see ubuntu on it :)
<govatent> i feel bad that i bought the mac hardware. i was gonna go system76 but i needed a credit line to help buy this 
<govatent> i got one year to pay this off
<svwilliams> thats whats holding me off on getting a personal laptop
<svwilliams> hopefully the thk and christmas holidays will give me enough time to install ubuntu natively on the work on
<svwilliams> nice little 17 inch :-) 2.2 I7 with 8GB
<govatent> i wish system76 also offered some credit help. i have good credit and no money so i take advantage of the no interest stuff
<govatent> i can do smaller payments than one lump sum when i buy tech stuff
<govatent> nice 
<govatent> i notice that the macs only run ram at 1333 vs 1600
<govatent> I am going to tare this laptop open right away though. swapping the stock 500 5400 rpm for my old 500 7200 rpm
<svwilliams> nice
<svwilliams> I've always assumed that mac made it difficult to swap things in and out
<svwilliams> they bought us the same hdd 500 5400
<govatent> The current models are pretty easy to work with. ram and hdd. 
<govatent> test
<maxolasersquad_h> govatent: Test successful
<himuraken> So it would seem that karmic was removed from the updates/mirrors
<himuraken> I knew that it was unsupported, but now I am trying to apt-get install update-manager-core so that I can head over to LTS. Can find repos, any ideas as to a repo that still has the old data?
<maxolasersquad_h> himuraken: Have you tried the various mirrors in Update Manager?
<himuraken> server. working with sources.list
<himuraken> I checked a few from broswer: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<himuraken> removed us, added ru, etc, seems to be a global change.
<maxolasersquad_h> You could burn the ISOs and try upgrading from the CD.
<govatent> I am off to bed. It's been a really long day. Good Night
<himuraken> Yeah that was a thought of mine....
<himuraken> Will pull now.
<maxolasersquad_h> Good night.
<maxolase1squad> For anyone interested, there's a new #ubuntu-phone channel.
<kc4zvw_> What to add a "It's Here" logo for Ubuntu to a blog ... is there a 'canned' widgit or code listed somewhere?
<kc4zvw_> s/what/want/
<maxolase1squad> kc4zvw_: http://www.ubuntu.com/sites/default/themes/ubuntu10/images/footer_logo.png is probably your best bet.
<maxolase1squad> Or maybe http://www.ubuntu.com/sites/all/themes/ubuntu10/logo.png depending on your background.
<kc4zvw_> http://www.widgetbox.com/widget/countdown-for-ubuntu-next-edition
<maxolase1squad> The widget doesn't come up for me, just the ad.
<kc4zvw_> I'm having the same problem
<kc4zvw_> trying to add it here: http://kc4zvw.wordpress.com/
<kc4zvw_> This might be the real deal: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/countdown
<kc4zvw_> it works
 * maxolase1squad is learning to love tmux.
<raubvogel> Those pictures taken of everyone outside in the UDS, is there a way to get a copy of them? It seems the ones I was on (holding the warthog) did not end up on the site. 
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: ping
<itnet7> raubvogel: Sean, the guy that took the pics usually posts all of them on his site http://www.pixoulphotography.com
<itnet7> he said they will be up in a bit
<raubvogel> Coolness
<itnet7> He said that he was on vacation like last week or so and that they should be up kind of soon, probably after the holidays
<itnet7> on g+
<cjohnston> maxolase1squad: i havent had enough time to play round with it afterwards
<cjohnston> sorry.. after seeing it at uds
<raubvogel> itnet7: Thanks for the update!
<itnet7> raubvogel: no worries!
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-11-23
<zoopster> hola
<itnet7> Hey there zoopster !
<itnet7> Hey there govatent !
<zoopster> hiya itnet7
<itnet7> How's it going?
<govatent> hey guys
<govatent> made it just in time. 
<govatent> this week just won't end
<itnet7> govatent: I wouldn't worry about it too much, no one has added any agenda items
<govatent> i have people asking me for favors left and right. have not even had time to load ubuntu on my new laptop yet 
<govatent> We can still bring up things that were not added right? 
<itnet7> Oh of course!
<govatent> ill brb. left my cell phone in my car. 
<itnet7> k
<govatent> ok i am ready 
<itnet7> Well, I'm not sure how many are here
<govatent> how was your ride up? 
<itnet7> It was not bad at all
<itnet7> I actually went with RoAkSoAx on a 90 minute boat tour of Fisher Island(s)
<govatent> NICE! I love those tours. its really nice 
<govatent> I know a friend that works as a mac tech for a house on the island 
<itnet7> cool
<govatent> Can I pm you? 
<itnet7> Sure
<itnet7> anytime
<zoopster> are we having a meeting?
<zoopster> I actually showed up for once
<itnet7> zoopster: I am not sure who's present. I didn't send out a notice, and unfortunately there's no real agenda to speak of 
<itnet7> govatent wanted to talk about some stuff though
<zoopster> well...put me on the record as being here, please.
<itnet7> sSo we can talk about it, if he wants to!
<govatent> :)
<govatent> zoopster: i saw you. :) 
<zoopster> thanks govatent!
<zoopster> ok back to packaging now...lovely
<itnet7> There's Chloric
<itnet7> !!!
<chloric> evening itnet
<govatent> chloric: bellsouth.net!!! :P 
<chloric> evening florida
<chloric> whats going on?
<chloric> have you guys finished the agenda??
<itnet7>    chloric nothing really was added
<govatent> Chloric, i wanted to talk about starting to pick a day for our monthly meetings. I would like to host a soflo ubuntu blog, maybe a bi-weekly podcast of ubuntu south florida, or florida. and a few other ideas I was thinking about after our cafe meetup 
<chloric> want to make next months hour for the 17th??
<itnet7> govatent: Sweet!!
<itnet7> Were you guys serious about having another meetup the week before Christmas at PLC?
<chloric> yeah, we're serious :)
<chloric> lets do it on the 17th or 18th
<govatent> let me open a calendar app so i can see what day it lands on 
<chloric> sat/sun
<govatent> instead of doing a day, could we say like the second saterday of every month? 
<itnet7> I think if we were to begin pluggin that day we can get a bunch more people to go
<chloric> well, remember this months meeting landed late in the month
<itnet7> chloric: Yeah!
<chloric> so lets not space the next one too close to the first
<govatent> maybe the next one could be a forced date, but i think picking the second saterday of every month would be better because if we use numbers it won't land on a weekend always 
<chloric> after that, we can space them more accordingly
<chloric> can Jorge Castro hookup the store with some swag??
<itnet7> jcastro: ping
<govatent> before we talk about that, lets get our dates sorted out. 
<govatent> i think 
<chloric> we said he would try
<chloric> next on the 17th
<jcastro> itnet7: yo
<govatent> i am sure he will likely get us something 
<govatent> hey jcastro 
<itnet7> chloric, I'm not sure he can in time.... but he might be able to
<itnet7> Hey there!!
<chloric> then the third on Jan. 14th
<chloric> Also, there is apparently a Palm Beach LUG
<itnet7> The guys were talking about doing another event at the Planet Linux Caffe, on the weekend of Dec 17-18
<chloric> I didnt know about them
<govatent> there is also a soflo lug 
<itnet7> is there a chance we might be able to get some swag by then for the store?
<jcastro> send me a mail
<jcastro> (sorry I am in the middle of some testing)
<itnet7> will do
<itnet7> no worries
<chloric> no problem
<itnet7> charms/
<itnet7> ?
<chloric> Next hour, i want to set up a IRC channel
<chloric> and a G+ Hangout
<itnet7> chloric / govatent maybe we can do a holiday party or just dub it a Team Party
<itnet7> at Planet Linux Caffe
<chloric> that sounds good. So, lets one the 17th of dec. and 14of jan.
<chloric> let's set up a G+ Hangout
<itnet7> You don't have to, I was just thinking that it might inspire families to come out
<govatent> I need to learn hangout 
<govatent> so our next meetup is the 17th for sure? 
<itnet7> chloric: for the meetup
<itnet7> ?
<chloric> yeah
<govatent> cool
<chloric> for the third one, we need to do a becast
<chloric> webcast***
<itnet7> I would like to play with the hangout thing a bit beforehand, I've only joined one or two during the beginning stages of g+
<itnet7> chloric: that would Rock!!
<itnet7> I have a great webcam
<itnet7> for streaming
<govatent> I have a 720p cam. if it counts for anything. 
<govatent> although?.its the ms one. :P
<govatent> i got it for 10 bucks marked down from 60 or 70
<govatent> could not turn that down 
<itnet7> govatent: yours probably is better than mine!
<bluebomber> Evening, all!
<itnet7> Hey there bluebomber !
<govatent> hey bluebomber. want some candy?
<itnet7> ROFL
<itnet7> bluebomber: govatent received that candy in the mail!
<govatent> after the meeting on the 17th, can we agree to pick like the second saterday of each month of the meetups from then on? 
<govatent> or do we just pick a date every meeting? 
<bluebomber> Oh, no nononononono.
<bluebomber> (to the candy)
<govatent> lol
<govatent> :)
<govatent> i will even drive it up to you if you wish 
<bluebomber> In fact, these pretzels that I'm munching just mysteriously started to taste like that candy at its mere mention.
<itnet7> bluebomber: lol
<govatent> bluebomber: http://fazer.angrybirds.com/
<itnet7> govatent: that's awesome
<bluebomber> lol
<bluebomber> This isn't a meeting, right <scrolls up/>
<govatent> it is. just got sidetracked 
<govatent> i was waiting to get an answer to a question 
<govatent> if chloric is still awake :P
<itnet7> bluebomber: no official agenda, so really informal
<itnet7> Well, Count me in for the 17th, Hopefully I'll bring my family, and fill the other seats in the van!
<bluebomber> OK, cool.
<govatent> great. 
<bluebomber> I'm in a meeting with the US Pirate Party right now, too.
<bluebomber> o.O*
<govatent> NICE!!!
<govatent> Give them some candy !
<itnet7> lol
<itnet7> argh
<govatent> btw, i hate to say this, but i am liking osx. 
<itnet7> govatent: they remember the candy
<itnet7> I might see if Bryanstein want's to come with 
<govatent> Is there a public place I can share ideas Id like to work on for the group to see? 
<itnet7> Well, you can either use the wiki, or come up with another idea... etherpad?
<itnet7> or
<chloric> sorry
<chloric> i'm back
<govatent> the loco wiki? 
<govatent> hey chlroic sorry to bug you 
<itnet7> Or you can begin a team discussion on the Ubuntu Forums Florida team section
<itnet7> or www.ubuntu-fl.org even
<govatent> chloric: Can we meet the second saterday of every month after? (Other than for special events like installs tests and stuff.) 
<chloric> yes
<chloric> but the second weekend of next month might be too close the first meeting. alan, i said it twice before :p yes yes and yes
<govatent> Ill add the next few months worth of meetups to a public spot 
<govatent> wanna do the third sat then? 
<chloric> no
<itnet7> GGovatent,
<chloric> second is fine
<itnet7> put them on the LoCo Directory
<zoopster> I'd just keep it consistent...don't worry about dec
<itnet7> then aadvertise them on g+ and facebook both
<govatent> ok. so second sat of each month it is. i will work heavily on adverts 
<itnet7> have the registration on the LoCo Team Portal I mean
<bluebomber> I'm pretty good with whatever.
<bluebomber> (non-conflicting opinion)
<govatent> lol your going to drive to soflo? :) 
<govatent> I was thinking about also doing a mailing list for soflo
<govatent> I have a little list here of things i want to work on for soflo / fl 
<chloric> alan, theres a Palm Beach LoCo
<govatent> oh ?i think it was a lug not an ubuntu loco? 
<govatent> thought* 
<itnet7> There is a lug
<chloric> i said lug, not ubuntu :p
<chloric> but why discriminate
<govatent> true. but i thought the point of a loco was to push ubuntu? 
<chloric> not exactly
<chloric> at least not in my opinion
<govatent> I met with the south florida lug and they were split on their views of ubuntu when i went to one of their meetups 
<chloric> then lets not push ubuntu as the only system... like I have always believed. 
<govatent> itnet7 what do you say? 
<chloric> let's see if they can come down. after all, the place is Planet Linux Cafe, not Planet Ubuntu Cafe :P
<govatent> agreed. 
<itnet7> It depends in a way
<itnet7> if you plan to do a Florida Team Event, it would be fine to have others join us
<itnet7> but I don't think you should have a Florida Team event and push a different distro to everyone. With that being said, everyone would be welcome to come
<itnet7> There's nothing wrong with doing a South Florida Event though
<chloric> I think it should be a meetup HOSTED by the Florida LoCo, therefore it is Linux oriented for any distro with knowledge that the Ubuntu LoCo of Florida is organizing it
<govatent> I just don't want to start a distro war. I am glad talking open source in general. 
<chloric> That's my point. It's just an event HOSTED by the Ubuntu Florida LoCo
<itnet7> That doesn't sound bad
<chloric> how so?
<govatent> ok i get it 
<chloric> oops, I misread
<govatent> lol of course you did :p 
<govatent> troll 
<chloric> Yeah, so I think thats how it should roll
<chloric> An even at the Linux Caffee for anything OSS hosted by us. 
<itnet7> ?
<itnet7> An event at?
<chloric> Thats so it can remain as neutral as possible without starting any distro wars.
<chloric> Planet Linux Caffee
<itnet7> I was trying to read the sentence that you had typed I didn't know if it was supposed to be, "And even", or An event"
<itnet7> Distro Wars arent' constructive
<chloric> an event*
<govatent> yea we are trying to avoid a distro war with our events. we went to leave them netural. not just ubuntu based. i think 
<chloric> so that settles it :)
<govatent> chloric: we should just meet up soon to get things started. I am taking notes of what has to be done. i have a few ideas i also would like to chat with you about in person. 
<govatent> maybe this weekend or something we can meet. ill drive to you 
<itnet7> That's fine, just remember that we are supposed to be Advocates of Ubuntu
<chloric> it will have to be sunday it i get back from camping sunday
<govatent> itnet7 that's my point. how do we advocate ubuntu while not starting distro wars if we invite the lugs 
<chloric> We advocate Ubuntu by sponsoring the event
<chloric> thats hpw
<govatent> i guess. 
<chloric> how*
<itnet7> exactly
<bluebomber> We also could require proof of ubuntu installation for entering the premise.
<govatent> ok. then that is all good. 
<itnet7> ROFL
<bluebomber> XD
<itnet7> bluebomber +1 LOL
<govatent> no to get in you just need to eat some candy 
<chloric> xD we need an Ubuntu Bouncer
<bluebomber> chloric: THIS.
<govatent> lol
<crashsystems> greetings florida
<itnet7> Hey there crashsystems !
<chloric> greetings!
<bluebomber> Hi, crashsystems.
<zoopster> hey crashsystems assimilated into CA yet?
<govatent> hey crashsystems!!
<crashsystems> yep. getting ready to move apartments to mountain view next month
<zoopster> nice
<itnet7> crashsystems: sweet!!
<govatent> would you house a visitor in the future? 
<crashsystems> there is a bunch of google people in that area, for obvious reasons
<crashsystems> possibly. I'd have to see what my housing situation was like first
<zoopster> heh...lot's of all kinds of techies in that area...
<crashsystems> yeah
<crashsystems> are you thinking of making a trip up here govatent ?
<govatent> in the future don't see why not 
<govatent> nothing for now. i might go to dc in december. my family wants to go 
<govatent> but i don't know if ill go 
<zoopster> yeesh...dc in december...cold, cold, cold
<zoopster> dc in spring...cherry blossoms
<itnet7> Have to go, gnight all!! 
<zoopster> see ya itnet7
<govatent> good night itnet7 thanks for your help
<itnet7> govatent: no problem!
<itnet7> talk with you soon!!
<govatent> yup
<chloric> see ya later it
<itnet7> talk with you soon chloric, peace!
<govatent> chloric, ill hit you up later to figure so we can chill and talk about this some more before the 17th rolls around 
<chloric> we can try for this sunday
<chloric> i'll give you a heads up though
<chloric> meet at the cafe?
<govatent> sure that would be wicked 
<govatent> ok guys i am out . have to do some things 
<govatent> night everyone 
<govatent> itnet7: ping 
<govatent> can someone tell me how to upgrade a debian system to kernel 3? 
<RoAkSoAx> govatent: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<RoAkSoAx> lol
<maxolase1squad> http://www.pixoulphotography.com/2011/11/23/official-uds-p-group-photo-and-personal-photo-set/
<maxolase1squad> The UDS group photos are finally up.
<govatent> nice!!!
<maxolase1squad> I've found you and choloric.
<govatent> thanks for the link maxo
<govatent> want some candy? 
<maxolase1squad> Hmmm ...
<govatent> the Finnish candy :P 
<govatent> i keep making jokes about it 
<maxolase1squad> I see balloon and mhall119 too
<maxolase1squad> Dang, only my forhead made it in.
<govatent> lol
<govatent> i am on a very slow connection right now. takes forever to load one picture 
<maxolase1squad> It's probably your Mac. 
 * maxolase1squad runs for cover.
<govatent> lol
<maxolase1squad> Anyonelooking for a good laugh should start a G+ hangoung and turn on mustache.
<maxolase1squad> You can join my hangout if you'd like, but I'm not available to actually hang out.
<raubvogel> maxolase1squad: Excellent!
<raubvogel> And, I did look good holding the warthog guy
<raubvogel> maxolase1squad: I do have an evil moustache at home ;)
<govatent> how do i join your hangout? 
<maxolase1squad> Visit my page thingy thing.
<govatent> lol
<maxolase1squad> https://plus.google.com/112112002891101502746
<maxolase1squad> Profile page.
<govatent> look at that, i did not add you as a friend on gplus 
<maxolase1squad> Accepted.
<govatent> i can't find the hangout thing
<maxolase1squad> You should see it in the right under "Hangouts"
<maxolase1squad> "1 Hangout is live now!"
<govatent> got it
<govatent> google hangout is epic sweet!
<maxolase1squad> Google confirms Galaxy Nexus will hit next month.
<maxolase1squad> http://www.businessinsider.com/samsung-galaxy-nexus-launching-in-december-2011-11
<govatent> gtg. take care. ill be on later
<govatent> sweet. can't wait for people to start picking it up in the us
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-11-24
<govatent> test
<maxolasersquad_h> success
<govatent> My friend just loaded some new osx irc client on my computer. *ducks*
<maxolasersquad_h> Have you played with Mac ports yet?
<maxolasersquad_h> I don't know a lot about it, but it brings a lot of Linux/Unix apps to Mac.
<maxolasersquad_h> brew is another cool toy.  It's scripts to download, patch, and compile lots of popular Unix apps.
<govatent> i am loading it. although i honestly won't be using it much. i really do plan on loading ubuntu on this 
<govatent> I just have been busy and my friend is showing me all the cool osx toys i can use. i think tomorrow being holiday ill load ubuntu. it took me about 10 mins total to upgrade my hard drive. most the time was spent looking inside the case at how cool it was :P 
<maxolasersquad_h> irssi is available on OSX as well.
<govatent> yea i saw 
<govatent> i was going to load it 
<govatent> i spent most of my day working. 
<govatent> this is the first time today i am sitting down to actually just relax on my pc 
<govatent> i def will load irssi
<govatent> this lime chat thing is interesting though 
<govatent> itnet7: ping
<bluebomber> I do not accept those terms.
<bluebomber> Therefore my words may not be logged.
<bluebomber> Happy Thanksgiving, Florida LoCo!
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-11-25
<itnet7> bluebomber: back at ya!!
<bluebomber> Hello, all.
<bluebomber> Is anyone there who could give me a quick hand with a simple subnetting problem?
<itnet7> blue_bomber: possibly
<bfri> can anyone help me hook up my tv through hdmi?
<blue_bomber> itnet7, possibly what?
<itnet7> You asked if anyone could help you with subnetting
<itnet7> I guess you must have figured it out already?
<itnet7> blue_bomber: ^
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: duuuuuuuuuuude ready to rumble
<RoAkSoAx> ?
<itnet7> RoAkSoAx: Soon, Very soon
<itnet7> brb, have 2 reboot
<itnet7> well, my session isn't going anywhere lolz
<RoAkSoAx> lol
<itnet7> so has anyone figured out how to expand your active tmux sessions when all of the dots begin filling your screen?
<itnet7> and your active session begins shrinking?
<itnet7> ah... Much better
<itnet7> whew!!
<itnet7> If you ever do have that problem with the dots, using tmux, add -d when you re-attach
<blue_bomber> itnet7: Yeah, figured it out. I didn't know you could connect two routers LAN-to-LAN
<itnet7> ah
<blue_bomber> Later, all.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-11-26
<govatent> bluebomber: ping
<govatent> itnet7: ping
<bluebomber> govatent, pong
<bluebomber> (Holy crap, it's 0408!)
<govatent> guys, one of my older bosses / family friend on facebook saw my picture last night of me installing ubuntu on my new computer and started to ask about it. I think i might get a new ubuntu user. I am going to invite him to the cafe. :)
<bluebomber> Hey, has anyone gotten vnc/vinagre working in 11.10?
<bluebomber> I'm having trouble with using remote desktop between 11.10 machines.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-11-27
<bluebomber> Hey, everyone.
 * LoyalWolf-AFK is away: sleeping, or out.
<bluebomber> Hey, flocos!
<bluebomber> Does anyone know if there's a way to restore the "old" alt-tab behavior in 11.10? I don't want alt-tab to cycle through apps on ALL workspaces...
<maxolasersquad_h> bluebomber: Unity is not workspace aware at present.  That was discussed at UDS, and there seemed to be agreement that it should be in Pangolin, but I don't think that was ever set a defenitive goal.
<bluebomber> Wait, wait... wasn't it workspace aware in 11.04?!
<bluebomber> I don't remember this alt-tab behavior then...
<bluebomber> govatent!
 * LoyalWolf-AFK is back (gone 11:08:29)
<bluebomber> Good afternoon, everyone!
<bluebomber> Philosorapter asks: maxolase1squad and maxolasersquad_h.... same person?
<maxolasersquad_h> Philosorapter: indeed
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-11-25
<zoose> hello. anyone up still?
<zoose> good a of m
<zoose> been a long, long time since i;ve popped in
#ubuntu-us-fl 2013-11-22
<zoose> hello everybody.
<zoose> place is pretty quiet. anyone around?
<govatent> yup
<govatent> i am
<zoose> o/ govatent 
<govatent> how goes it
<zoose> im alive :)
<govatent> I'm heading up to orlando today for the weekend
<zoose> been a long time since i been in here, past few weeks its been quiet..
<zoose> wots going on in Orlando?
<govatent> yea. its been extremely quiet 
<govatent> I'm just getting out of town for a bit. nothing special 
<zoose> its a good place to go
<zoose> i tried to move there once... worst timeing ever.
<zoose> went up with 60 cents, found a job doing car repos... ended up living in Delux inn on OBT....
<CrimsonIdol> I live in Orlando...
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-11-17
<balloons_> first freeze of season is coming!
<mhall119> bring it on
 * balloons_ just planted some things :-(
<mhall119> also, shouldn't you be working? slacker
<balloons_> I usually let that balloons guy do the work
<mhall119> heh, good thinking
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-11-18
<ilk> Pensacola here
<ShawnR> anyone know a decent amount about SMB and fighting Windows for NetBIOS master browser, etc?
<ShawnR> I can't seem to win this battle
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-11-16
<Inshal> hi guys
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-11-17
<DammitJim> Michael, do you still need help Thursday morning?
<DammitJim> man, I hate that I am going to miss so many good talks on Friday afternoon. Do you think they'll have them on video for me to watch later?
<mhall119> DammitJim: no idea on video, I'll take any help I can get on Thursday, but if you can't don't worry about it
<DammitJim> would you like for me to get there early?
<DammitJim> Lori offered to take the kids to school, so I can be there before 8am if needed
<Garheade> ahoneybun_: are you going to FLUX tonight?
<mhall119> DammitJim: sure, I don't know when I'll arrive, but others will be staying at a local hotel
<ahoneybun> Garheade: I am
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-11-18
<balloons> everyone excited for tomorrow?
<ahoneybun> ubucon is on thur or fri?
<Garheade> ahoneybun_: Thursday | http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-florida/3208-ubucon-at-fossetcon/
<tedg> Is there anyone at the hotel tonight?
<tedg> (besides me) ;-)
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-11-22
<abrer> ayyyy
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-11-21
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> Megacon |  TICKETS … http://megaconorlando.com/tickets/?utm_source=FAN+EXPO+Fan+News&utm_campaign=a751f2055b-EMAIL_CAMPAIGN_2016_11_17&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_0c3dfa895f-a751f2055b-229953069
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> If anyone wants to go with me this year
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> Err... Next year I mean
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> I think airbnb has been hacked
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> I just got a password reset and I did not do it
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> So nobody wants to join me in may
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> I can't say if I can or not yet
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> I would like to just as a reason to hang out really
<maxolasersquad> I may be there with my family, depending on finances at the time.
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> It's pretty fun
<maxolasersquad> We've got some big trips planned for next year.
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> Nice
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> I'll drive if I go @Ivoriesablaze
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> We can carpool and split it up
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> Ah, if we get enough people, definitely
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> I mean are you planning to be there a few days or all of it?
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> I want to see if I can do the whole 4 day thing if possibly. So if no one else wants to do that, I can go up myself and meet you all there
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> I have a place to stay while I'm waitinf
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> Waiting
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> well it would be easier if we split the room as well
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> Okay, sounds good. I'm gonna try to grab the 4 day deal with my next check
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> mm how much is for 4 days?
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> Also, considering his recent obsession, I'm thinking that perhaps @AdamOutler would be interested
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> 100
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> wow not bad really
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> Nope, not at all
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> I limit myself to two comic conventions a year: megacon and supercon
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> Then self and any other open source cons
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> mm getting thurs and fri off will be the hard part really
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> You don't have to do the whole thing, you can just meet me up there
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> true
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-11-22
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> WINDOWS93 … http://www.windows93.net/
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> I'm gonna regret click in on that, I know it
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> You won't.  It's a Windows 95 simulator, complete with viruses
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> Lol, awesome
<DammitJim> is it best to create a new server with Ubuntu 16.04, and migrate all the applications over
<DammitJim> or just upgrade the server from Ubuntu 14.04 ?
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> Upgrade.  If problems, migrate
<DammitJim> that's a lot of work for production servers
<maxolasersquad> FWIW, we are moving from 12.04 to 16.04. Our strategy is we put up a new 16.04 and are migrating.
<maxolasersquad> The move affects both our version of MySQL and PHP so we are doing it application-by-application.
<floridagram1> <Abrerr> Anyone really use the pomodoro technique?
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> I've not heard of it
<floridagram1> <Abrerr> Work 25m, take 5m break
<floridagram1> <Abrerr> rinse repeat
<floridagram1> <Abrerr> Looking for a console timer or something minimal
<floridagram1> <Abrerr> notify-send + sleep are kinda meh
<floridagram1> <Abrerr> And I can't zenity for mah life
<floridagram1> <Abrerr> Actually....
<floridagram1> <Abrerr> wait..
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-11-23
<floridagram1> <Abrerr> nvm
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> @All
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> Bacon lol
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> What is that?
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> my bank app
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> I'm having a some issues
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> What device?
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> OnePlus One
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> You're just trying to brag about the $32 you have.
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> XD
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> But it is called bacon, right?
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> yea
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> but they think that is the OS
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> Let em know.  That's the device codename.  It's an official version.
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> yea I did
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> just found it funny
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> I've been running this OS with the bank app for a while with no issues
<floridagram1> <Abrerr> Fear thy bacon!
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> xd
<floridagram1> <govatent> The bacon is good for you
<floridagram1> <govatent> Would someone be willing to help me with a WordPress issue? My knowledge of WordPress configuration is limited and I'm struggling to move an old WordPress off an on premise server to a new server I put in aws
<floridagram1> <Abrerr> Cp dir over
<floridagram1> <Abrerr> Backup sql db
<floridagram1> <Abrerr> Move it over
<floridagram1> <Abrerr> Edit config file to point to new db
<floridagram1> <Abrerr> That was my process forever ago
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> That should work.
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> WordPress is all php for add-ons and customization, data is stored in the database.
<floridagram1> <KMyers> @AdamOutler - look what I just caught
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> Wow Watch Dogs 2 start up screen is awesome
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> neat! dito!
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> woa!
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> Just picked up this https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01M981YYL/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> internet is noticably faster
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> 20 out of 32 downstream bonded channels
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> Where did you get the Dito?
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> @KMyers ?
<DammitJim> happy thanksgiving guys
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-11-24
<floridagram1> <govatent> @AdamOutler how is that different from motor 6191 with 32 down and 8 up?
<floridagram1> <govatent> I was always wary of netgear equipment
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> https://www.humblebundle.com/books/unix-book-bundle
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> @Ivoriesablaze just bought Star Wars KOTOR for Android
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> Its in the family plan as well so you have it too
<floridagram1> <govatent> So Veriphone just wiped out the configuration of over 120 store pin pad devices. Over 360 credit card machines all over the country
<floridagram1> <govatent> They need to be manually configured
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> ???
<floridagram1> <govatent> Aka my job sucks sometimes
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> @govatent  you mean the Motorola 6191?  Easy.  Have you ever been happy with the speed of your connection with the Motorolas?  I've had them for many years and I've never been more than satisfied. I'm ecstatic right now.
<floridagram1> <govatent> Hum... I'll have to check it out
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> @govatent I went from motorola-arris 6183 to this and only gained 4-additional channels.  The ramp up on my speed tests are shorter and the speeds of browsing is noticeably quicker.
<floridagram1> <chuckr> Note5 just started to drain battery. Was at 75% then 2 hrs later was a 6%. Have to reboot phone everyday, trying to find what process is doing it.
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> Did it blow up?
<floridagram1> <chuckr> That note7.
<floridagram1> <chuckr> Some times want to use hammer😎
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> Wow
<floridagram1> <itnet7> Thanks for sharing the book bundle @ahoneybun  ;-). Happy Turkey Day everyone!
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> Np
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> Happy Tofo day
<floridagram1> <itnet7> Let me know if you enjoy wardogs 2, and if you think it's worth it
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> Watch Dogs 2 is fun so far
<floridagram1> <itnet7> I saw there were a few deals, but haven't bought it yet. I bought Battlefront for like 19 bucks for the PS4
<floridagram1> <chuckr> Cool
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> Oh noes!  They're forcing NASA to focus on space! http://www.iflscience.com/environment/nasa-to-lose-climate-research-as-trump-kills-off-politically-correct-science/
<floridagram1> <chuckr> That like having a Dr. See patients.
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> Actually, it's more like forcing a general practitioner to only look at broken bones
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> joel, actually its like forcing a general practicioner to NOT look at broken bones.   We have an agency for earth science.
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> Yeah, NASA was among them, they had a climatology department the kept getting defunded. Noaa by themselves don't have the tools to look at everything
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> And defunding something like that when there is a general scientific agreement is dangerous and reckless
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> I just don't agree.  we have departments for everything.  We don't use emergency medical services to respond to crimes.  Police respond to crimes.  They request the service of EMS when needed.   That's how it should be.  The research on earth science should not be conducted at the aerospace agency.  If earth science needs data, they should request it.
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> Nasa has expanded its research since it first began. Remember it was first established as way to beat Russia to the moon... And that was it's sole existence. When that was done, they expanded their role to other sciences like geology, physics, meteorology bc they had the scientists that were smart enough to actually do all that.
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> sure, and since NASA was "defunded", that needs to be moved out so NASA can focus on its primary mission.
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> Also, if they take away that part of NASA and NOT give something to noaa in return, that's pretty much sending a message
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> Also, science can't exist in a vacuum, one agency does not have only one branch of science
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> Considering the situation we are in right now, we need all the resources we could use
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> Considering the situation we have been in, reducing the scope of government agencies, saving tax dollars, and aligning the government more efficiently is the proper course of action.
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> I dislike big government.  They should be reduced to their primary functions and not do everything under the sun.
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> Big industry has proven time and again they can't be trusted with the responsibility not messing up the rest of the world for the sake of their bank accounts
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> Big government isn't about total control, it's about making sure the elite class don't control everthing
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> No, it's the opposite.  Big government == communism. Communism == no one gets ahead except those who are already ahead.
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> Big government is total control.
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> I never said communism, it inherently has the same issue as a total capitalism, human greed gets in the way of the greater good
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> Now that the government controls healthcare, assassination by executive order,  or birth control, or control over anything is possible.  That's communism
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> Or "social" government
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> ... We're never going to agree on any of this, are we
<floridagram1> <Abrerr> Agree to disagree. Politics in a nutshell.
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> I'm happy with that
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> Nope. In my opinion;  Structure is good. Anything more than structure is violating or permits violation of human rights.
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> My opinion is different, but I shall respect your right to have yours
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> Same here.
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> Very good, lol
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> But seriously, social medicine allows the government to control every aspect of what you can and can't afford to live through.
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> If you think this is social medicine, visit Canada, Israel, UK, Switzerland, France...
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> Compared to them, this is still very much a free market
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> That was more of a factual statement than opinion since I did not give an actual opinion
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> That's not the way to think about anything.  You don't get ahead by catching up to others.
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> ahead? We want to be on their level
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> WTF? USA invented the internet, put the first man on the moon, has the largest army in the world.  We don't want to come down to their level.  We need to advance in actually important areas.
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> Taking care of those who can't take care of themselves, to the same extent as those who can, is just a burden on society and the reason other countries don't have the accomplishments of the USA.
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> It also promotes corruption and creates a larger lower class.
<floridagram1> <govatent> @KMyers do you have a tmobile up sync drive thing?
<floridagram1> <KMyers> I do
<floridagram1> <govatent> How is it?
<floridagram1> <govatent> Does binge on count for the data on it?
<floridagram1> <govatent> I'm wondering if I should take them up on their offer for it
<floridagram1> <KMyers> So far so good. I drove with it up to Texas with no issue
<floridagram1> <KMyers> You will need a 5GB per month plan or higher for the full BingeOn/DataStash to kick in. I got the 6GB plan on mine
<floridagram1> <govatent> I have ten gig on my phone
<floridagram1> <govatent> Do I need a separate 5 gb for the device?
<floridagram1> <KMyers> Yes
<floridagram1> <govatent> Cool. That's exactly what I wanted to confirm. It ain't worth it for me.
<floridagram1> <govatent> But they are giving the device away for black Friday
<floridagram1> <KMyers> TThe car tracking features are nice
<floridagram1> <govatent> I have a standard obd Bluetooth adapter
<floridagram1> <KMyers> But this does not need your phone to work.
<floridagram1> <govatent> Yea. I know it's fully independent. Maybe if I start driving more I'd consider it
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-11-25
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> like coming to the Ubuntu Hours?
<floridagram1> <govatent> Yes. That's a good starting point for me
<floridagram1> <KMyers> I just went to a Black Friday presale at Wal-Mart. From the time I parked the car to the time I got back into the car was 30 minutes. I got several of the sales items
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> Did you get anything good?
<floridagram1> <KMyers> I did, including a new 4 camera security system for the house (a NightOwl one with a 1 TV Drive)
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> Is it compatible with IFTTT, SmartThings, Nest, or anything else?
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> I ask because I bought one that was proprietary, about 5-years ago.  I attempted to install an open source Linux basdd monitoring software over the windows 2000, but failed due to proprietary drivers.  It now dual boots windows and Linux. If you'd like, I could give you my 4-camera sysfem expandable to 8 for free.
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> You can make just about anything work with SmartThings unless there is security preventing it.  If you buy a proprietary system, you get screwed on making it work with anything
<floridagram1> <KMyers> I have a 4 camera capture card for a full size PC that I was going to use. It will work with ZoneMinder that I am not using. I really do not want another PC at home to run it
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> Camera voltage?
<floridagram1> <KMyers> The card does not supply power
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> OK I have 4-cameras with RCA+barrel
<floridagram1> <KMyers> Those would work with the capture card I have
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> I paid $300 and never used the system.  If you're interested, stop by this weekend.
<floridagram1> <KMyers> I can't this weekend. I am currently in the middle of the Texas/Arkansas state line
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> Are you back this weekend??
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> Ok
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> Next weekend.  Remind me.
<floridagram1> <KMyers> Will ping you when I get back. Will be driving back tomorrow. Should be back by Sunday
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> I'm planning to set up an IP camera system sometime this year.  Not sure how to go about it..  Nest outdoor?
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> @AdamOutler @KMyers
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> is the google home worth it?
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> If you have a Chromecast or home automation, or you use IFTTT
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> It's primary benefit, what it provides that nothing else does, is voice input.
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> It is also a good music speaker which can play YouTube or Google play songs.
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> https://news.adamoutler.com/ThuNov24215701EST2016/
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> I was so close to buying a Amazon tablet
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> I think geek alliance is closed
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> Nvm
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> Got the tablet at a best buy mobile for 34 bucks
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> Fire?
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> Yea the Fire 8in
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> Awesome price.  It's way lower than Amazon.
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> that's funny
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> What?
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> that Best Buy best Amazon their own tablet
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> I need Google Servies though
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> Well, I recently picked up an Amazon tablet and found you could root it without even flashing firmware.
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> A fastboot command rooted it.
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> oh?
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> Then you can install whatever you want with root access.
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> well I just need Google Play atm
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> yeah, it was like fastboot oem cmdline or something.   Then you add in a kernel CMDLINE variable
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> root with fastboot, then install whatever.
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> You will probably want to install Cyanogenmod or something to prevent updates from Amazon.
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> Whatever you do, start hacking before you update.
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> opps
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> well there is no CM for this Gen version
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> mm I can't copy and paste files over?
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> just bought all those Unix books
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> what books?
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> https://www.humblebundle.com/books/unix-book-bundle
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> 15 bucks for all at least
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> so I got Google Play installed
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> but it does not show that I bought stuff
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> @AdamOutler
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> it does not even show the Family tab
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> Maybe it's an old GPS?  Can you update Google Play Services?  That's generally triggered by Hangouts
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> I don't see an update for it
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> I'll install hangouts
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> You can't just update GPS, you need another app to request it.
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> k
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> well Hangouts installed and opened fine
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> Dunno then.   Maybe you can tweak the build.prop and gain features
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> I'll look for a newer GPS
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> there is just 1 new one in apkmirror
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> 230 vs 240
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> I rebooted the thing just in case
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> before
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> What version of Android?
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> 6?7?
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> idk
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> settings>about
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> Fire OS 5.1.4
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> 5
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> Dude, that's  just over 2 years old
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> Android 5
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> well
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> wow now I'm getting a new update
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> 5.3.1
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> Even our devices are all running 6.0 or 7.0 right now.
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> well that Amazon for you
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> hahaha  Sponsored Products Related To This Item includes the Apple Mac Pro 3.7GHZ.    https://www.amazon.com/Ideaco-Tubelor-Trashcan-Black/dp/B0018NRM9U/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1480103436&sr=8-1
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-11-26
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> @Ivoriesablaze is our new team goal 1000?
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> That's technically the goal I think I set in the team page any way, see if we can knock it out in a day, lol
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> I think even half way there would be amazing
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> @Ivoriesablaze keep tweeting about the stream and I'll tweet it from my own and the ubuntufl
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> Okay
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> Meet the Pinebook, a $89 ARM Laptop That Runs Ubuntu - OMG! Ubuntu! … http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/11/pinebook-arm-laptop-runs-ubuntu
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> @ahoneybun seriously, I need you to test it
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> I have to worry about it
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> The donate thing?
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> Yes, that was important and you left
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> And another car from the dealer down the street speeding and no tag...
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> Oh sorry
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-11-27
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> @Ivoriesablaze check your discord room
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> There is a troll
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> He's fine, a joking conversation got a little out of hand is all
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> mm
<floridagram1> <KMyers> Hey all, sorry I have been quiet. Was out of town, got home yesterday at 5 PM and have been comatose ever since
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> Wb
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> Nice
<floridagram1> <KMyers> Hey All, I just setup an OpenVPN server for the group on a VM in my colo. If anyone wants access the OpenVPN. Please shoot me an email : KeithIokepaMyers@GMail.com with the names of each device(No Spaces), full name and email address in the following format. I will respond with the openvpn config files which will have the certs already in place … Device     Full Name    E-Mail … KMyersSystem76     Keith Myers  
<floridagram1> KMyersNexus6P    Keith Myers    KeithIokepaMyers@GMail.com … I just ask that no torrents, illegal stuff or other insane bandwidth tasks take place on the network.
<floridagram1> <KMyers> I allocated 2 TB of bandwidth to it on a 1 GBPS port and will see where it goes from there
<floridagram1> <govatent> I just won a Samsung mobile charger at the Samsung truck today
<floridagram1> <KMyers> Samsung Truck? Is that a new ISIS Terrorist Plot to get rid of the Notte 7?
<floridagram1> <KMyers> Note 7?
<floridagram1> <govatent> Lmao that's what Jack said
<floridagram1> <govatent> It's the bomb squad truck
<floridagram1> <KMyers> And I just wanted to add a memo to the NSA agent now reading this chat - That was called a JOKE
<floridagram1> <KMyers> And @govatent - I am sure that the cones did not help
<floridagram1> <govatent> Lol
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> It's fine, Keith.  I got it.
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> ;)
<floridagram1> <KMyers> ^^ Says the guy who is really in the OSS database
<floridagram1> <KMyers> Every since you --moved-- were re-assigned to Miami, I feel like someone has been following me around
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> That's just Ted.  He's a bit slow.
<floridagram1> <KMyers> Ted is the agent? I like him, he brings me my newspaper every morning and offers to charge my phone on his special charger whenever I am outside. I thought he was bringing a great nextdoor neighbor
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> :D
<floridagram1> <KMyers> @AdamOutler - I think you are mistaken. I just went out and asked Ted. He said he has no idea what you were taking about. He must have been playing with something hot when he waked back in the house as I heard him yell out that "He has been burned!. I tried to see if he is ok but he did not asnwer
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> Haha
<floridagram1> <KMyers> Wow...
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> ?
<floridagram1> <KMyers> I am in a chat with a Google rep right now and the statement they made was priceless
<floridagram1> <KMyers> I tried to make a purchase with Google Play Credit and it got declined...
<floridagram1> <KMyers> Lav M1:34 PM … Sure, I will touch all my possibility to help you out.
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> Sometimes I touch my possibilities.  I don't see the problem, he's not webcamming.
<floridagram1> <KMyers> Not an image I want in my head
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> Just saying..  I'm touching my possibilities right now and you don't even notice
<floridagram1> <KMyers> Is it bad that I have not eaten anything all day and was planning to do a food run... I am no longer hungry
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> Wish | USB Flash Drive Memory USB Stick U Disk Pen Drive 2TB Pendrive (Color: Silver) (Size: 2t) (Color: Silver) … https://www.wish.com/m/c/57f2b63450d1ab2b1946b449
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> $10 + shipping
<floridagram1> <KMyers> I call Chinese knockoff scam
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> It's a legit site.
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> My buddy from India uses this site all the time.  It's cheap labor that produces these.
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> Some of it is the same stuff you'll find in best buy, without packaging and 5% of the price.
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> did google recently announce more ads in gmail?
<floridagram1> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, Not that I am aware of
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-11-20
<floridagram-bot1> <govatent> So lineageos makes the nexus 5 feel like a brand new phone.
<floridagram-bot1> <govatent> And the Bluetooth bug is gone
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> Nice
<floridagram-bot1> <SivaMachina> Finally some good news for once for me.
<floridagram-bot1> <SivaMachina> https://blogs.adobe.com/conversations/2017/07/adobe-flash-update.html
<floridagram-bot1> <SivaMachina> First Malcom Young now Della Reese
<floridagram-bot1> <SivaMachina> http://people.com/music/della-reese-dead-at-86-touched-by-an-angel-singer/
<floridagram-bot1> <SivaMachina> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/brutal-legend
<floridagram-bot1> <SivaMachina> Free game
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-11-22
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> Happy Ubuntu Community a … Appreciation Day!
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> one day late lol
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> Orly? K
<floridagram-bot1> <govatent> Hey @ahoneybun. I think I found huge bug in the pop os package distro last night. I'm gonna confirm it today
<floridagram-bot1> <govatent> I finally got around to installing it on my lemur
<floridagram-bot1> <govatent> https://m.gamestop.com/product/pc/accessories/steam-link/121866?utm_source=linkshare&utm_medium=affiliate&utm_campaign=deeplink&cid=afl_10000087&affid=77777&sourceid=lw9mynseamy-ru32y9pp2o1s0.5g_qxela
<floridagram-bot1> <govatent> Gamestop has the steam link player for 5 dollars
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> @govatent please do share
<floridagram-bot1> <govatent> @ahoneybun I'm trying to reproduce in a vm right now. If I can make it happen again, I'll tell you exactly what it is
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> Thanks @govatent
<floridagram-bot1> <govatent> @ahoneybun confirmed the bug
<floridagram-bot1> <govatent> happens every time
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> ?
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> tell meeeee
<floridagram-bot1> <govatent> If someone enabled full disk encryption during the install of POP OS, when you first boot into your OS, you can do an apt update and apt upgrade. to update any packages. then i tried to clean out unused packages using apt autoremove and it tries to remove cryptsetup packge. That brakes the encrypted drive on reboot.
<floridagram-bot1> <govatent> I tried in stock ubuntu 17.10 and it doesn't do that.
<floridagram-bot1> <govatent> so something in the repo config of pop os is marking cryptsetup as not needed.
<floridagram-bot1> <govatent> this is a huge issue for people who use encrypted drives and also want to clean unused packages
<floridagram-bot1> <govatent> can you bring that to their attention?
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> oh no! I will for sure!
<floridagram-bot1> <govatent> i'm gonna see if i can find which repo exact is causing the problem. but i may not be able to do that till i get home.
<floridagram-bot1> <govatent> Anyone can reproduce it easy by just doing a clean install on hardware or a vm, doing an apt update, and apt autoremove. you don't even need to update any packages and it happens
<floridagram-bot1> <govatent> @ahoneybun let me know what they say
<floridagram-bot1> <Ivoriesablaze> @ahoneybun do you already have a steam link?
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> I don't @Ivoriesablaze
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> it's on the board @govatent
<floridagram-bot1> <Ivoriesablaze> good, don't get one yet, lol
<floridagram-bot1> <govatent> did you pick one up @Ivoriesablaze ?
<floridagram-bot1> <Ivoriesablaze> i will be
<floridagram-bot1> <govatent> i got one at that price
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> @SivaMachina, That sucks. She is a very nice lady. I got to have lunch with her when I was 14
<floridagram-bot1> <SivaMachina> THen yesterday David Cassidy dies
<floridagram-bot1> <SivaMachina> Apperantly Manson coudln't die without bringing people with him
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> I'll be in Florida for thanksgiving weekend till tuesday if anyone wants to meet up
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> Hector going to pack the drawings for you to scan then you can ship them if need be
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> I wish I was there @ahoneybun - I am currently in Texas
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> I'm sure we'll see each other soon lol
<floridagram-bot1> <Ivoriesablaze> @ahoneybun not sure at this point, but it's a possibility
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> I have my bike still down there so I could ride up
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> If need be
<floridagram-bot1> <Ivoriesablaze> ok
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-11-23
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> I made it home
<floridagram-bot1> <Ivoriesablaze> nice
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> Yep yep
<floridagram-bot1> <Abrerr> Back for the holidays?
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> Yep
<floridagram-bot1> <itnet7> Welcome back @ahoneybun I wish I wasn't in call this week I'd try to come down and see you.
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> Thanks it's all good I'm flying back Tuesday night
<floridagram-bot1> <itnet7> Awesome
<floridagram-bot1> <itnet7> I know the 5 dollars isn't that much to take a chance, but thoughts good or bad about the Steam link?
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> Don't have it so I don't know
<floridagram-bot1> <itnet7> Does anyone else in the channel have one?
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> Joel ordered onr
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-11-24
<floridagram-bot1> <Abrerr> I ordered.
<floridagram-bot1> <Abrerr> Streaming to my laptop was pleasant over 5ghz, so gonna give it a shot
<floridagram-bot1> <itnet7> http://store.steampowered.com/bundle/789/Steam_Controller_and_Link/ I think I'm going to get both the controller and the Link
<floridagram-bot1> <Abrerr> I had the controller, which is interesting
<floridagram-bot1> <Abrerr> I hope I can use the link
<floridagram-bot1> <Abrerr> Let me know how yours goes!
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> I like my controller at the office
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> Happy Black Friday folks
<floridagram-bot1> <Ivoriesablaze> Blech
<floridagram-bot1> <Ivoriesablaze> I have to do some singing today, lol
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> why? lol
<floridagram-bot1> <Ivoriesablaze> Paid gig
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> paid is good
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> http://www.zdnet.com/article/linus-torvalds-i-dont-trust-security-people-to-do-sane-things/#ftag=CAD-00-10aag7e
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> I take offense at that.
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> Lol
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-11-25
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> https://thenextweb.com/dd/2017/11/24/tldr-linux-man-pages-always/
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> Windows subsystem for linux got USB support.
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> Ubuntu is now pretty much fully operational on Windows with a X Server
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> embrace... extend...
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> just for funsies, I'm installing lightdm to see what happens when I launch it in full screen with Windows
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> I don't see a reason someone couldn't get a Linux+/LPIC certification using Windows Subsystem for Linux. I'm really impressed.
<floridagram-bot1> <SivaMachina> Impressed or afraid?
<floridagram-bot1> <SivaMachina> @AdamOutler, For when man is to much and whatis is to little?
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> Well, it didn't work. system bus isn't working properly.
<floridagram-bot1> <SivaMachina> That actually makes me kinda happy.
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> Oh, I spoke too soon. It has everything I need in Linux GUI.
<floridagram-bot1> <SivaMachina> Well the eyes are appropriate for Win 10.
<floridagram-bot1> <SivaMachina> I refuse to install Windows 10. If it ever gets to that point. A large part of me will die on the inside.
<floridagram-bot1> <SivaMachina> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/sanctum-2
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> OMGUbuntu just called and said I was PROBABLY going to be Linux User of the Year.  I said probably isn't good enough. I took a pass.
<floridagram-bot1> <Ivoriesablaze> For the record, we don't announce who Linux user of the year is until ever
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-11-26
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qNYB-jp8IVA
<floridagram-bot1> <SivaMachina> So it seems I am switching back to Metro pcs tomorrow. I also may end up get a Samsung Galaxy J7 or J3
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> Damm
<floridagram-bot1> <SivaMachina> Metro is giving them to new customers
<floridagram-bot1> <SivaMachina> But depends on wether the store has any in stock
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> Well I think Metro is crap that's what I mean
<floridagram-bot1> <SivaMachina> Cricket is worse
<floridagram-bot1> <SivaMachina> Much worse
<floridagram-bot1> <SivaMachina> I also currently don't have much control over what provider I go to.
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> Yea
<floridagram-bot1> <Abrerr> @SivaMachina, Can try Fi if you data usage is minimal outside of WiFi.
<floridagram-bot1> <SivaMachina> I have been without WiFi at home for a while now
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-11-19
<floridagram-bot3> <govatent> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SjeZB12985c&fbclid=IwAR0fTLfSxga90DxqF4zE6UgeA1wmH04NGaiQ68iVizyDZK4_Bhl87i57M1Q
<floridagram-bot3> <govatent> @KMyers @AdamOutler ^
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> https://news.slashdot.org/story/18/11/18/0722236/youtube-now-streams-free-ad-supported-movies----including-the-terminator-and-hackers
<floridagram-bot3> <AdamOutler> FFS!  I just bought Hackers on Saturday!
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> It is still a movie worth owning for the cult classicness of it
<floridagram-bot3> <govatent> Yea I bought it on Google play movies last year.
<floridagram-bot3> <AdamOutler> Yes, but it is now basically public domain and I paid for free shit.
<floridagram-bot3> <govatent> It is my favorite film. I don't mind that it's now free so others can enjoy the best film ever
<floridagram-bot3> <AdamOutler> ... the day before it became free.
<floridagram-bot3> <govatent> I think the free version is ad supportes isn't it?
<floridagram-bot3> <AdamOutler> Yes
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> Correct, there are ads
<floridagram-bot3> <govatent> Can you try and return it?
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> Not a big deal to be honest
<floridagram-bot3> <govatent> The paid version still has no ads
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> Correct
<floridagram-bot3> <AdamOutler> I bought it because I keep getting scenarios where "Alice and Bob hack the Gibson...".  Theoretical stuff.
<floridagram-bot3> <AdamOutler> If Alice hacks the Gibson first and Bob reproduces her steps, is Bob a hacker?
<floridagram-bot3> <govatent> Script kiddie?
<floridagram-bot3> <AdamOutler> When abstracting from devices, the Gibson is a perfect example.
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> https://www.engadget.com/2018/11/18/microsoft-sells-amazon-echo-in-stores/
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-11-20
<floridagram-bot3> <AdamOutler> Crostini booted, but then when I clicked terminal it would launch the icon, spin for a bit, then stop and go away.  😕
<floridagram-bot3> <AdamOutler> Disabled and reenabled. It's working fine!
<floridagram-bot3> <AdamOutler> Whoohoo!  Chrome is now the OS that runs more apps than any other in history.
<floridagram-bot3> <AdamOutler> My first install was "sl".
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, It has been true for some time. Technically you can do the same with Windows/Linux or MacOS but ChromeOS is the only that has official support for all of the OSs without needing to install any third party software
<floridagram-bot3> <AdamOutler> Nope.  Not on mine.  Just got the update @KMyers 😀
<floridagram-bot3> <Ivoriesablaze> i should have just waited for it to come out on the acer, lol
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, What device did you get?
<floridagram-bot3> <AdamOutler> It's a last year Acer c610?  It has a dual core Intel.
<floridagram-bot3> <AdamOutler> I don't know the model
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> Ok. Not bad at all
<floridagram-bot3> <AdamOutler> It's bad.   I wouldn't use it but it does my kids homework and web games.
<floridagram-bot3> <Ivoriesablaze> Ssh in a pinch
<floridagram-bot3> <AdamOutler> Celeron and slow storage.
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> I am hoping they make a Pixelbook V2
<floridagram-bot3> <AdamOutler> My pixel 2 just got the call screening feature.
<floridagram-bot3> <AdamOutler> I don't need a pixel 3 now.
<floridagram-bot3> <AdamOutler> Did you guys see this Meetup? … Pre Turkey Rooftop Yoga - With LuluLemon & Ironhack (Free!) … Ironhack Miami: Learn to Code + Design … Tuesday, 6:30 PM Nov 20
<floridagram-bot3> <AdamOutler> There are 5 programming related meetups this week.
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> Nice but I am currently 1200 miles away
<floridagram-bot3> <AdamOutler> What is the benefit of using redhat over Ubuntu?
<floridagram-bot3> <Abrerr> Dnf maybe is my immediate thought
<floridagram-bot3> <AdamOutler> Dnf?  Did not finish?
<floridagram-bot3> <AdamOutler> My work wants me to use redhat for a server.  Redhat has licensing fees and then also fees for virtualization, then more fees for the redhat VMs license.  I'm just trying to figure out what RedHat provided that is not provided by canonical.
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> CentOS gives the best RedHat experience without the license
<floridagram-bot3> <AdamOutler> I'm trying to figure out what the advantage is of RedHat.  It appears that nobody has ever challenged the paradigm.  Is there a reason for red hat?
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> There are a few things it used to do better when it came to servers but that gap has been closed for years
<floridagram-bot3> <AdamOutler> It's so expensive.
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> I don't think the industry has evolved. They see Red Hat as the only "Enterprise" option and the rest is just a toy for neck beards and hackers
<floridagram-bot3> <Abrerr> @AdamOutler, The historical/transactional reverses etc that can be tied easily into playbooks or some such. I'm sure other distros have an equivalent. Guess for Enterprise it just boils down to support contacts
<floridagram-bot3> <Abrerr> Iirc, yum also has that feature
<floridagram-bot3> <Abrerr> I can also imagine the resistant to change thing
<floridagram-bot3> <Abrerr> Years of a shop running distro X, and distro Y breaks legacy scripts nobody knows how to support
<floridagram-bot3> <Abrerr> That's more a corporate thing than a distro viability thing though
<floridagram-bot3> <Abrerr> The same reason nobody runs ipv6 I'd wager.
<maxolasersquad> I definitely think it has to do with market penetration and familiarity. Familiarity with a technology drives a lot of IT decisions over the best product for the problem.
<maxolasersquad> I think companies that are younger and have a younger group of employees are more likely to implement Debian based distros.
<maxolasersquad> The licensing simplicity of Ubuntu is a huge advantage over Redhat, IMHO.
<maxolasersquad> I can run Ubuntu and spin up instances all night and day with ease, and then finally deploy to my production Ubuntu box that looks identical to all of my other Ubuntu instances across the board.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-11-21
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> So.. strange question- anybody have a yagi antenna I can borrow over thanksgiving?
<floridagram-bot3> <AdamOutler> Make a cantenna!
<floridagram-bot3> <Abrerr> @AdamOutler, Dis man radios
<floridagram-bot3> <AdamOutler> I used to repair radar for the military.
<floridagram-bot3> <Abrerr> Oh nice. I was thinking about getting started on the tech license and grabbing a cheapie baofeng
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-11-22
<floridagram-bot3> <AdamOutler> You can now say 'Hey Siri, Ok Google' to use Google Assistant on the iPhone ... - 9to5Mac … https://9to5mac.com/2018/11/21/ok-google-iphone/
<floridagram-bot3> <AdamOutler> If you ask Google, how many days until Thanksgiving 2019, you'll get something that will make you scratch your head for a bit.
<floridagram-bot3> <Ivoriesablaze> So... Um... Thanksgiving isn't on the same day every year
<floridagram-bot3> <Ivoriesablaze> So 6 days off sounds about right
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, Lucky
<floridagram-bot3> <Ivoriesablaze> Huh? Not from work
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> Sorry. Misread that. Saw it on the watch which only had the last line on it
<floridagram-bot3> <Ivoriesablaze> I'm talking about the difference in days between Thanksgiving this year and next year
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> Yes. I see that now. Was putting on my watch instead of looking at my phone. I just woke up
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> The time one change is killing me
<floridagram-bot3> <Ivoriesablaze> You should go to Texas less
<floridagram-bot3> <Ivoriesablaze> You're in atlanta?
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, Atlanta, Texas.
<floridagram-bot3> <Ivoriesablaze> Gotcha
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> The one on Georgia has a population of 1000000000, the one in Texas has a population of 7
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> Ok, a bit more. Technically I am in a city called Bloomberg which has a population of 398 last I checked
<floridagram-bot3> <Ivoriesablaze> Billion?
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> I am in the middle of nowhere
<floridagram-bot3> <Ivoriesablaze> You just said the one in Georgia has one billion.... Not sure that's quite correct
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, That was my best guess based solely on the traffic at rush hour
<floridagram-bot3> <Ivoriesablaze> Fair enough
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> It may even be a trillion
<floridagram-bot3> <Ivoriesablaze> At least there's a way around now
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, Even the bypass is busy, it is better now but still should be avoided. It only cut 15 minutes off the commute
<floridagram-bot3> * AdamOutler just came up with a really cool way to show how rediculous ipv6 is.
<floridagram-bot3> <AdamOutler> If you took all of the atoms in the earth and converted every single atom into a phone, then assigned each phone an IPv6 address, you'd have plenty.
<floridagram-bot3> <AdamOutler> In fact, you could convert 100 Earth's into phones and still have a few stray ip addresses available.
<floridagram-bot3> <govatent> Nice.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-11-23
<floridagram-bot3> <AdamOutler> My favorite is how everything is now AI.  it used to be industrial automation, or various forms of programming.  Now it's AI.
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> https://youtu.be/W7Ryen7uppI
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> I like how AI used to be a dirty word and you had to disguise it as machine learning
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> and now AI is the buzzword xD
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> Sweet
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> I got 2 from Walmart yesterday
<floridagram-bot3> <AdamOutler> They're cheaper at Google.  $99.00
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> I paid $100 each
<floridagram-bot3> <AdamOutler> You overspent
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> I also did something bad. I just purchased the 512 GB Pixel book
<floridagram-bot3> <AdamOutler> I knew you would.  We all did.  You just hadn't admitted you would, to yourself.
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> Not the Pixel Slate
<floridagram-bot3> <Ivoriesablaze> 260
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> Not bad
<floridagram-bot3> <AdamOutler> It's a good room TV.
<floridagram-bot3> <Ivoriesablaze> Well, yes, I got it for my bedroom
<floridagram-bot3> <AdamOutler> My bedroom TV
<floridagram-bot3> <Ivoriesablaze> Well, if I had the money you did, maybe I'd get the same lol
<floridagram-bot3> <AdamOutler> It was 300 for the projector and 200 for the screen
<floridagram-bot3> <AdamOutler> Lots of labor though.
<floridagram-bot3> <AdamOutler> Did it myself
<floridagram-bot3> <Ivoriesablaze> Ah, now I see it
<floridagram-bot3> <Ivoriesablaze> Nice
<floridagram-bot3> <AdamOutler> I got it on woot last month.
<floridagram-bot3> <Ivoriesablaze> I really need to start checking that out more
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-11-24
<floridagram-bot3> <govatent> Yubi key or Google titan key?
<floridagram-bot3> <AdamOutler> I have the OG version before Google acquired it.
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> I would delete that photo. The key on the back is sensitive for pairing
<floridagram-bot3> <AdamOutler> That's fine.  Go ahead and pair my key.
<floridagram-bot3> <AdamOutler> Possession is all that matters with this key.
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> Point taken, I would also need your initial username and password. It is a second factor
<floridagram-bot3> <Ivoriesablaze> Just get it from his kid again
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, 🙈
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-11-25
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> I'm falling down an emacs hole
<floridagram-bot3> <Ivoriesablaze> I thought you were already at the bottom
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> I started organizing my plugins feels like I'm modding Minecraft
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> Nooo now Im writing g emacs lisp
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> It keeps going
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> I'm not in wonderland yet
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> I had an idea for project based "views" that open window configurations and pull up buffer locations based on what you're working in
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> And maybe jumping back and forth between org files and comments
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> That's the next step I'm trying to take
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> https://www.androidpolice.com/2018/11/25/price-mistake-google-pixel-3-pixel-3-xl-glass-screen-protectors-caseology-free-right-now/
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> :O
<floridagram-bot3> <SivaMachina> https://www.zdnet.com/article/new-linux-crypto-miner-steals-your-root-password-and-disables-your-antivirus/
